# Crossroad Bottle Bucklings: Growing up thread



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Thought it was about time for me to make a thread for the boys!!

On 12/13/13, I made the 15 hour drive from Salt Lake City, UT to Mossyrock, WA to meet up with the girls at Crossroad Boers. I purchased two bottle bucklings from them, as well as a new show doe from their "Neighbor" (About 5 hours away)

All i can say is WOW! The girls at Crossroads are two of the nicest people in the industry that ive ever had the pleasure of meeting, and their facilities and animals are top notch!

After driving another 13 hours home, my boys are finally settled in!!

Chaos- 11/30/13, solid red buck kid, 88% out of the ENNOBLED Mr. Rich and a 75% dapple doe. Chaos lives up to his name perfectly. Hes such a goofball and SO active for being a premie! He gets out of his 50gal tub and runs around my apartment creating havoc lol!

Fame (Rich N Famous)- 12/9/13, Traditional buck kid w/ white snip on nose, 96% out of the ENNOBLED Mr. Rich and a PB paint doe! Fame is almost as big as Chaos now, even though hes over a week younger. Hes such a sweet boy and will probably be retained to breed to my show does. I've wanted a kid out of his momma for two years now, and this year i get two! One of Fame's two sisters will be joining him in 3 months.

Will post pictures as soon as I can but I'm going to use this thread to keep a journal of their growth!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've been wondering if you were still getting a little girl I knew you wanted one bad.....and don't blame you  so happy your boys are doing well.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! I remember seeing Fame in the birth announcement! Are they both triplets? Is that why they're being bottle fed? Can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Yes, both Fame and Chaos were trips. Fame could have probably stayed on mom if his birth wasnt so traumatic. He was born with his head back and wasnt breathing. Victoria had to give him mouth to nose.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Looking fwd! Yes, Those Crossroads gals are #1.
Lemme guess you got a Kindlehope doe?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats on the kids!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Looking fwd! Yes, Those Crossroads gals are #1.
> Lemme guess you got a Kindlehope doe?


Nope, Leaning Tree  Leslie over at LT is an ANGEL! After my 11 hour drive to her place, she offered to let me stay the night! Very kind people up in washington!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Leslie is very sweet  When we went to pick Ellie up a few weeks ago she was having a kidding emergency... Of course... Lol. So we didn't get to stick around very long.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! Thanks for doing this Regan!  I look forward to watching them grow! 

It was a pleasure meeting you as well! You are so sweet!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Leslie is my favorite goat breeding friend.  She is so wonderful!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Chaos isnt feelin' so hot tonight... only took about 4-5 oz. Groaning a lot..


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh No!! Do you know what is wrong? Was he acting fine for the rest of day until tonight? I hope he will be okay.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Was just fine all day! Going to try feeding again in an hour..


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Did you take his temp?


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Awww, sounds like my doeling Ruby when we first got her. Within a week, she went down on her feed and started groaning. The breeder thought it was possibly overeating, but then the next day revised that (when she came over and took a look at her), and said it looked more like pneumonia. A few days of Pen G, and she was back to eating like a pig. Didn't help that at the time she got sick, I was a walking leader for both of my sons at Cub Scout Day Camp. 

Hope he feels better.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Couldnt even get him to take another oz. Trying again in an hour. I'll have to tube very very soon if i cant get him to suck. He wont even suck my finger which is weird for him.. The thing is, i cant get a tube until morning from my vet, and with how weak he is, I'm very concerned.. Prayers this way please.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hope he'll be ok. What's his temp?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

He pulls a Fame and takes a couple sips then stops. Hes still kickin though, which is good.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is he pooping OK??? My little buck did this and I freaked but when I changed his bedding noticed that there was not near enough poop.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I havent seen much poop...


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Chaos!!! Now you listen to you Auntie Leslie and get better!!! You sir are not allowed to be sick. (Chaos is my fav)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Give an enema.

Sorry he is sick, prayers sent.

Also get a syringe (no needle) and feed some milk that way for now. Very Slowly.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

He took about 5oz.. I may sound dumb but how do you give an enema without a little bulb or anything..? I'm so worried about my little man!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Fill up a syringe with soapy water and gently push the plunger. No needle on the end and put the tip in his anus.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Got him to poop just a little.. There was blood in it..


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Oh wow, okay, he pooped a lot lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, just hold the tip area up to the anus and it will go in.

Glad you got him to poo, if it was a lot, that may of very well been the issue. The blood may be from straining, keep an eye on it.
You may see him now, start eating right again. :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

His milk might a little too rich, maybe mix a bit of water with it for a day.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Also watch for signs of fks. When I had a case fks did some reading and although no one is 100% sure what causes fks to start with constipation is believed to maybe play a factor. Happy you got him to poop he should start to feel better


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

What is FKS? He was much more eager to eat after he pooped. Still not feeling great, but got about 6 oz in him. He just seems very tired.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

FKS is Floppy Kid Syndrome


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I hope Chaos starts to do better now! And that Fame is also doing well


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Choas is declining again.. Im not sure what to do at this point. He can hardly stand without help.. He was doing a bit better after the enema so i just gave another and he pooped some hard poop so maybe thatll help.. I'm very concerned..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you given him any baking soda?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Weird I don't know what to tell you other than maybe make a separate thread asking for help with his condition. Does he have a temp or anything?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

OK seriously look up floppy kid syndrome and see what you think. If that looks like it fits the bill then when it says no milk for him I can not stress that enough. I had mine almost over the fks but felt bad and gave milk and he relapsed bad and lost him. I don't think even if you don't think it fits giving him.....I believed electrolites and baking soda was the cure but I don't think it would hurt to try that any ways if he's as bad as your saying.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

How is little Chaos?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is the baby?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm worried and not even my goat.....hope everything is going OK


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Little Chaos didnt make it through the night.. I'm absolutely heart broken.. I tried everything i could..


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

OH NOOO!!!  :hug: I'm soooo sorry for your loss!!!! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I feel so so awful.. I wish i could have done something to save him.. And to top it off, my 6 month old aussie has been in the vet hospital with kidney failure out of no where and as of this morning is developing neurological problems.. Vets cant figure out whats going on, and the vet bills are through the roof..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow that is awful. I'm so sorry about your pup too.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh no. I'm so sorry about both...


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

I am so sorry about Chaos. It is so hard to deal with when we do absolutely everything we can and still lose them. Just know that you tried your very best.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How awful, let me say, you did everything and beyond for the goat baby, don't kick yourself to hard over it. Give yourself credit for trying really hard.
Things happen sometimes that we have no control over. It seems to be a bad year for goats, I don't know why. 

I pray your Aussie will be OK. That is devastating too. :hug:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I am so sorry... I don't know why but this bothers me more than most do, I told ya he was kinda my little favorite. I loved the happy look he always had on his face. Sweet boy.
Well You did everything you could sometimes it seems it is just not meant to be. I hope your beloved dog pulls through for you... ((HUGS))


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm so sorry!!!  I loved little Chaos so much Im so sorry, you tried so hard!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I'm so so sorry! :blue: I hope your pup pulls through for you!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry about the little guy and sorry things are not going well all around. I was thinking of your puppy while fixing the buck pen. With the vet bills do you have a collage near you??? I have heard of people taking their animals to like a vet school and the bills are basically cost only. I'm sure it still might be high but any break is good.......again so sorry


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Please accept my condolences as well. You did everything you could possibly do.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. Was so hopeing he would lpull thro after such a rough start. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I cant thank everyone here for their love and advice and support. It means the world to me. I know that i tried my very hardest..

On another note, Baby Fame is excelling. Hes a ball of energy and I ADORE having him around. He's hangin out with me in the living room right now.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. You did your best, and that is all anyone can do.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

I believe that means we need pics of Fame? Pretty please?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

So very sorry about Chaos. He was a lucky kid to have been able to live 3 weeks of precious life. He didn't die at birth for a reason, instead he had time to bring joy to all of us here. Rest in peace, baby.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome, we are here for you. :hug:

Yes, would love to see pics of baby fame. :thumbup:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Little worried about baby fame tonight.. Hes shivering for some reason.. Going to heat him up with a hair dryer and see if he stops..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you taken a temp? Any other symptoms?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

The shivering has subsided! Was worried that maybe his milk wasnt warm enough but he seems okay now! Hes my little cuddle buddy and sleeps in bed with me  (not spoiled at all!)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad he is ok!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

phew! glad he's okay.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Regan , Im sorry you lost Chaos :hug:
You did everything you could possibly have done , know that !
Prayers for your pup and for little Fame ray:
We are all here for you sweetheart :grouphug:
Your in my thoughts and prayers too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How scary, glad baby fame is doing better now.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

So, I've been gone for quite some time now! I moved back to kansas, added a second aussie to my 'herd' and I have some new pictures of Baby (Not so baby anymore) Fame!!! 

He's still small for his age, but I'm so happy with him! <3 I adore this little guy. He got a spa day today!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! He's gotten big! He looks nice too. I've been wondering how he was doing, so thanks for the update and new pictures Regan!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------

